

Ask HN: How would you define a good work ethic? - sarisari

I started paying attention to my productivity 10 years ago. It waxes and wanes. Right now I&#x27;m in a downturn. After an easy day of work, I just browse reddit and YC. It&#x27;s depressing.<p>I remarked to my date last night how I wish I was type A. I&#x27;ve seen them at work. They&#x27;re machines. They literally get done 4x as much as normal people.<p>However, I remember reading an interview of an Asian billionaire (might have been Li-Kashing) and &quot;capacity to work hard&quot; is what counts.
======
aethant
I'd say quality over quantity. If someone turns out terrible code at four
times the rate you turn out decent code, s/he's doing more harm then good.
Sometimes I browse the Internet for twenty minutes, hunker down and write
something marvelous. It's just being ready for the moment.

